# What is a male lutino saddleback cockatiel?



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there, I am about to buy a male for my lutino-pearl female cockatiel. I saw an ad on kijiji that have a "lutino saddleback" male. Lutino saddleback cockatiel is not a lutino cockatiel right? Lutino saddleback is a pied cockatiel right? 

If anyone have a picture of a male lutino saddleback cockatiel, please post one for me. I really want to see one. 

Thanks!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

There is no such mutation as a lutino saddleback. What they have, as you've already determined, is a very heavy pied. Saddleback is only a descriptive word to the pattern on the back. Unfortunitely some people will see all that yellow and call it lutino, and if there are markings lutino pied.


----------

